# alternative to custom door and cabinet to replace unused trash compactor



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Part of another kitchen refresh in progress. Painted cabinets, new counters, appliances and back splash.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

That looks more like a wine cooler.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> That looks more like a wine cooler.


It is a wine cooler. I'm suggesting it's a good alternative to getting a one-off door made and building out the cabinet to fill in the space when someone wants to get rid of their trash compactor.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Golden view said:


> It is a wine cooler. I'm suggesting it's a good alternative to getting a one-off door made and building out the cabinet to fill in the space when someone wants to get rid of their trash compactor.


I see now, said the blind man.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> It is a wine cooler. I'm suggesting it's a good alternative to getting a one-off door made and building out the cabinet to fill in the space when someone wants to get rid of their trash compactor.


Depending on the wine cooler, that'd be more expensive than the cabinet... 

The door style and finish in your pic is easily replaced...


----------

